# Smoked Cheese - The Sequel



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

Time to smoke it up again. This time added a couple different ones. The Garlic Pesto Monterey Jack should be interesting. Tasted good without the smoke. Also, a dozen mozzarella sticks but I think we all know what they look like. Giving them about 2 hours of Pitmaster's Choice. Warm day so I added a couple frozen water bottles. Started at 79* inside and dropped to 75* in 30 min.













Smoked Cheese - The Sequel.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

All finished smoking, packaged and cleaned up. Total time in smoke was 2 hours 15 minutes. AMNPS burned purrrfect TBS the whole time and only 1/2 of a row used. Highest temp was 81* even with 2 quart size frozen bottles of water inside and pretty windy. Now for MORE waiting. Gotta order some peach pellets from Todd. Really want to try them on the next batch.













Smoked Cheese - The Sequel - After.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 29, 2012


















Smoked Cheese - The Sequel - Packaged.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay---Steve....you are killing me here!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sure Big Poppa would love it if you fed him some cheese.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 29, 2012)

Probably would! I haven't tried any low temp stuff yet. Only been smoking since Memorial Day this year. Have lots to learn and try. 

We do love cheese in this house....so I may try it! You got me to do ABT's....and they were a big hit too!Thumbs Up


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks Great Roadkill!!! You will love the peach pellets, they are soooo smoooth on the cheese!


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheese looks good...I have been eating the heck out of mine. I think I have 20lbs left..


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

Roller said:


> Cheese looks good...I have been eating the heck out of mine. *I think I have 20lbs left.*.


That's all??? You better get busy!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm In!

Never smoked Swiss Cheese

Does it need to rest for a couple weeks like cheddar or can you eat it right away like mozzarella?


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> That's all??? You better get busy!!!


I know I have really been eating more than I should..but I can`t stop...somebody Help me !!!!!


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

Todd I am letting mine rest. 2 months now and have not tasted it yet...


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

Roller said:


> I know I have really been eating more than I should..but I can`t stop...somebody Help me !!!!!


With 20 lbs left we can all come over and "help you" eat it!


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> With 20 lbs left we can all come over and "help you" eat it!


Bring Beer !


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Probably would! I haven't tried any low temp stuff yet. Only been smoking since Memorial Day this year. Have lots to learn and try.
> We do love cheese in this house....so I may try it! You got me to do ABT's....and they were a big hit too!


Well, from what I've seen so far, yer doin' real good there Kat. Trust me, the cheese is easier than the turkey you just did. The hardest part is waiting!!! That's why I do some mozz sticks to hold me over but they just seem to vanish. Must be a gremlin (or maybe Roller) in my fridge.


S2K9K said:


> Looks Great Roadkill!!! You will love the peach pellets, they are soooo smoooth on the cheese!


Thank you, Dave. One of these days I'll order some peach and apple. So far all the cheese has been with PMC. Didn't think oak would be too good on it.


Roller said:


> Cheese looks good...I have been eating the heck out of mine. I think I have 20lbs left..


Thanks Roller. So, with 20 lbs left, does that mean you've eaten 100 lbs? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Question, if I wanted to ship some up north (from S. FL) would I need to put it on dry ice? It's vacuum sealed.


TJohnson said:


> I'm In!
> 
> Never smoked Swiss Cheese
> 
> Does it need to rest for a couple weeks like cheddar or can you eat it right away like mozzarella?


This is a first for me too. Heck, the mozz sticks are the only ones I've allowed myself to dig into. But, being it's much softer than cheddar I may not wait as long.


Roller said:


> I know I have really been eating more than I should..but I can`t stop...somebody Help me !!!!!


No such thing as too much cheese.


Roller said:


> Todd I am letting mine rest. 2 months now and have not tasted it yet...


Not sure if I can hold out that long. The only thing that's helping me stay strong is I have it on a lower shelf, in the back. If I can't see it, I won't be tempted. Well, usually.


S2K9K said:


> With 20 lbs left we can all come over and "help you" eat it!


I'm in!!! Dave, you're close enough I can pick you up on the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Roller said:


> Bring Beer !


No prob!! Lots of it.


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

I feel like I have eaten 100lbs of it...lol


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 30, 2012)

My wife showed me a piece of muenster cheese that I had cut and it was interesting how much the smoke really does for mold preservation. The open end that I had cut a few weeks before had almost an 1/8" ribbon of non moldy cheese around the outer edge where the smoke had penetrated from the outside. Inside of that was solid mold. I should have taken a picture...............tossed it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice job and smoked Swiss is outstanding on Reubens!!!! I did some Jarlsberg too and it was great just on a cracker.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 30, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> My wife showed me a piece of muenster cheese that I had cut and it was interesting how much the smoke really does for mold preservation. The open end that I had cut a few weeks before had almost an 1/8" ribbon of non moldy cheese around the outer edge where the smoke had penetrated from the outside. Inside of that was solid mold. I should have taken a picture...............tossed it.


I've heard this.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great... Still have a week to try my first run....


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 30, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Looks great... Still have a week to try my first run....


Thank you jarjar. Let us know how you like it, what you might do differently, etc.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 1, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Nice job and smoked Swiss is outstanding on Reubens!!!! I did some Jarlsberg too and it was great just on a cracker.


Thanks Alesia. I actually picked up a couple pieces of Jarlsberg while getting the cheese then saw the Garlic Pesto Jack. Had to choose. Being I already had the Swiss the Jarlsberg lost out. Maybe next time.


----------

